# Made A Welding Positioner Tool



## Ozwelder (May 7, 2016)

For me ,tacking up small pieces is a pain in the bum.

I saw an idea where a positioner arm is mounted to an Jaw Vice.

I have taken this idea a step further and fitted the positioner arm with a ball swivel plate to accommodate
various holding tools like a vice grip ,a welding  magnet and a G clamp.

Its intended for smaller fiddly things and suits 90% of the tack up work I need to do.

I have yet to make the fittings for the G clamp and Vice grips.


----------

